# Winter Fertilizer and Pre-emergent



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Planning on putting out the winter fertilizer soon and this year for the first time, pre-emergent. Which should I put out first and how long should I wait between applications? Thanks for the help. Bermuda grass btw.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Winterizer now..... Pre emergent mid to late winter, like January...


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

can you reccomend a winterizer for St. Augustine? I have some patchy spots that I may seed with rye to fill in.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Nitro-phos Fall or Fertilome Winterizer are both excellent.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

You can put them out at the same time, as they don't work against eash other...

I use the Barracade as it's a combo of the two Pre-emergent's you need to put out.

Randy Lemon reccomends you do the Pre-emergent now ....but you can wait on the winterizer about 30 days .....


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Muddskipper said:


> You can put them out at the same time, as they don't work against eash other...
> 
> I use the Barracade as it's a combo of the two Pre-emergent's you need to put out.
> 
> Randy Lemon reccomends you do the Pre-emergent now ....but you can wait on the winterizer about 30 days .....


theres only one chemical in barricade(40.7% prodiamine)
it does cover alot of both type of weeds (grassyn and broadleaf)

why not Pre-Emerge twice.
now will prevent many winter weed(clover)
and then in the spring.
most pre-m's only last about 2 months in the soil.


----------

